# WWebsite Cache ( Firefox) auf HDD verschieben?



## Pjotrusch (4. April 2013)

Hallo. Ich würde gerne den Website Cache des Firefox von einer SSD auf meine HDD auslagern, da sich am Tag doch immer wieder eine Menge ansammelt und ich nur eine 120 GB SSD habe. Die HDD hat 1000 GB. Wäre das ohne Probleme möglich?


----------



## XT1024 (4. April 2013)

Das geht schon oder man kann die Größe begrenzen. Momentan ist die std. Größe wohl 350 MB.


----------



## Pjotrusch (4. April 2013)

Habe im Moment auf 1024 MB gestellt. Was passiert wenn dieser Wert überschritten wird? Was übernimmt dann den Cache?


----------



## TempestX1 (4. April 2013)

Nix. Wenn er voll ist müsste er die alten Daten löschen.
Und für was braucht man soviel Cache?


----------



## dmxforever (4. April 2013)

Nur den Cache zu verschieben reicht nicht, da trotzdem noch eine Menge Daten auf die SSD geschrieben werden. Wenn dann musst du das komplette Profil auf die HDD verschieben. Anleitung gibt es dafür HIER.

Notwendig wäre der Spaß aber nicht, da du die SSD damit sowieso nicht totschreiben kannst.


----------



## Pjotrusch (4. April 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Und für was braucht man soviel Cache?


 Wie wäre denn der optimale Wert?


----------

